# bird dog in the squirrel dog?



## Jeremiah Glaze

Anybody on here mix a lil bird dog in there squirrel dogs?


----------



## kmckinnie

Jeremiah Glaze said:


> Anybody on here mix a lil bird dog in there squirrel dogs?



My half setter half lab loves to chase them in the yard. Lols


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

There's a lot more than you would think. You see a dog that's good at "winding" a squirrel, there is a real good chance he has it in his back ground. Hog hunters round here breed it into their dogs for the same reason.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Dbender said:


> Nope, to big of a waste of time.  Just breed to a squirrel dog with good winding ability.  There is no way to mix in a "little"  bird dog in one generation.



but if you are taking a long term approach, it can be done in 2 or 3 generations, and it can make a tremendous improvement winding ability


----------



## Melvin4730

Yes, I’ve been working on it. This is a half bird dog x half Barger Feist cross. She just gave birth to three 1/4 bird dog x feist puppies.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3hwe97lewb2smz/Video Nov 09, 12 32 10 PM.mp4?dl=0


----------



## NE GA Pappy

i bet she is a sqwerl treeing machine too.


----------



## Melvin4730

Her puppies...


----------



## Melvin4730

I crossed my Brittany with Coolwhip’s Dam, Barger’s Tenn Babe.

This is the Sire....Denver.


----------



## Melvin4730

Bird dog x Barger Feist


----------



## Melvin4730

The true field bred bird dogs are bred to run. They hunt the field bred bird dogs off horses many times. If they stop running during the field trial, the dog gets picked up. Putting bird dog in your breeding puts winding ability and wheels on the dogs. They will flat hunt.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

keep working em Mack


----------



## NE GA Pappy

that explains some of those 1000 yard plus trees we have seen before, huh?


----------



## Melvin4730

Some of the best known squirrel dogs had bird dog in them.

Blondie, Ranger, Freckles, Champ, Champ Jr...


----------



## Melvin4730

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3hwe97lewb2smz/Video Nov 09, 12 32 10 PM.mp4?dl=0


----------



## groundhawg

The very best squirrel treeing machine we ever had was 1/2 German Shorthair Pointer.  Only problem we had with him was he hated skunks and would hunt them at night when able to get out of the pen. Kill them and come back to sleep under the truck.  You knew quick, fast and in a hurry when he had gotten out and had a "good" night skunk hunting.


----------



## 3ringer

My GSP bird dog loves squirrels. I don't hunt birds but I do like squirrel hunting. I haven't taken her squirrel hunting yet . I fear that she would chase a deer into the next county. Maybe if I get a gps for my gsp , I will try her at hunting squirrels.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Birddogs*



Melvin4730 said:


> Some of the best known squirrel dogs had bird dog in them.
> 
> Blondie, Ranger, Freckles, Champ, Champ Jr...



And some very famous coondogs as well.


----------



## Melvin4730

Updated photos of the 1/4 bird dog x 3/4 feist Puppies.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

good looking pups Mack


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

sharp pups ! Good luck with them


----------



## Melvin4730

The female I’m keeping.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

nice!

Name?


----------



## Melvin4730

Coal Mountain Timber


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

She's a beauty ! Good luck with her.


----------



## rwh

lots of bird dog bred into squirrel dogs.  gsp in particular.  i had a springer that hated rodents and would hunt squirrel but wouldn't open up on the tree.  look toward the champ bred dogs if you want to find people crossing bird dog into treeing feist.  i wouldn't want more than 1/8 to 1/4 in any dog i hunt but that's just me.


----------



## Melvin4730

Updated photo of 1/4 bird dog pup


----------



## NE GA Pappy

nice pup Mack...


keep him in the woods


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Fine looking pup there ! Good luck with it !


----------



## Melvin4730

This is the pup at 3.5 months old on a caged squirrel.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ct59ntr3qlxmf7/Video%20Feb%2021%2C%205%2057%2038%20PM.mov?dl=0

The gon system is not allowing me to upload the files like I normally do. Why can't I upload from a URL link?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

man, she wants that sqwerl


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Looking good man ! Can't wait to see the pup n another 3.5 months. She is nice .


----------



## Melvin4730

She’s growing up.


----------



## Melvin4730

Here she is at 9 months old


----------



## stonecreek

Good looking pup and good luck with her. Richard


----------



## rwh

that's the problem i had with the dog i had with a lot of gsp in her.  the other problem was that if you corrected her she quit hunting.  she hated a squirrel and a house cat, though.


----------



## Melvin4730

https://www.dropbox.com/s/upowrenj5w2924x/Video Nov 29, 5 24 16 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Looking and sounding good bud ! She will be filling that tailgate before long.


----------



## Melvin4730

She’s getting better and better. She just turned 12 months old.


----------



## Melvin4730

She will hunt.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Nice ! I start hitting the rewind button on my Alpha when they get long legged like that on me. That's a mighty fine looking pup.


----------



## Melvin4730

Timber
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tgx3o83q1yd7v8j/Video Dec 19, 4 06 05 PM.mov?dl=0


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Nice ! She's really grown. I wish mine retrieved like that. You've done a good job with her !


----------



## nrh0011

My llewellin could be one jam up squirrel dog if I allowed it. I've never seen a dog run through the woods with nose up and wind squirrels like she does.


----------



## Melvin4730

Thats exactly why people breed bird dog into squirrel dogs.


----------

